# alge help



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

I am new to planted tanks and have had one up and running for three weeks, everything is growing great and looking good , however on some of my broad leaf plants on the edges is like a small outline of black is that algae? Any help would be greatly grateful

Thanks Rob


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Yup,

That would be algae.

Let us know the specs on your tank.
size
lighting
fertilizing if any
etc

jB


----------



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

*specs*

It is 
-55 gal
-co2 generator
-130 watts
-PH 7.6, NO3 20-30 ppm, NO2 zero, Nh3 zero

I am just using tabs right now (every 10 days) as far as KH I do not have a test kit yet. Does that help?
Thanks


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

Outline of black that does not rub off easily is usually BBA (Black Beard Algae). The current thinking in favor is that it comes from a shortage of CO2.
Get a KH test kit and use one of the CO2 charts  to figure your CO2 level. You want to get it around 20 - 30 ppm.


----------



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok cool,
so adding another co2 generator (cant afford a pressurized system yet ) should help will it die on its own or is there something else I need to do?

again thanks

Rob


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

The CO2 level will not kill the BBA. It will keep the BBA from spreading. To kill the BBA you need to trim the plants to remove the infected leaves, or try overdosing Flourish Excel. I did the latter route with good results. After 10 days all my BBA in my tank was gone without trimming the plants. If you decide to try the excel method you overdose 2-3x the label amount.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Rob, just get the pressurized system. It will acutally be much cheaper within a short amount of time. I think that www.aquabotanic.com is having a good sale on CO2 stuff right now.

You will love the control of pressurized. Once you have that, its just one more thing to check off the list of "possible causes for algae" 

jB


----------



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Jeff and Jason,

looks like I'm off to get a pressurized .1 last question will one of my old scuba tanks work for a cylinder? its steel, in fact I got three if anyone needs one.

Rob


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

The fittings are not correct for CO2. It will not fit a CO2 regulator.


----------

